# fish finder?



## outdooplay73 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am looking for a new fish finder and was looking for some opinions if any of you have experience in chancing fish in deep water. I mostly fish for tuna and I am on the toll how ever we do some drift fishing and our depth is between 3500 feet to 1500 feet, in the off season I will bounce ball for white sea bass and halibut in 50 to 150 feet of water. 

I don't need GPS or anything ell's on my fish finder I want a dedicated fish finder I have my radar and GPS and I would like to keep the fish finder just that. 
I know most are make them all in a package now days but I was hoping someone out there has something for us guy that do not want it all in one package I like my stuff separate, so when it go out or becomes out dated, I don't have to replace the whole darn thing 

the boat is a 28 foot Christ Craft added pic so you can see this is a fishing boat 
thanks for your help and advice 
ODP


----------

